# SSD iMAC 2011 21,5



## Mitsuomi84 (5 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai quelques questions encore en tête malgré quelques heures de recherches.
J'ai un SSD de 120go OCZ en firewire 800 pour le moment et j'avoue être plutôt déçu du résultat, j'ai naturellement envie de franchir le pas et de mettre mon SSD en interne.

Questions;
- Suis-je obligé de remplacer le superdrive (lecteur CD) pour le SSD?(je veux garder mon HD)
- J'ai cru lire que c'étais du SATA II ? Si tel est le cas, cela va t'il poser des problèmes de débit par rapport à mon SSD SATA III?

Enfin j'ai le boitier ICYBOX que j'ai acquis il y a moins de 10 jours, et si je met mon SSD dans le Mac, je le vend en occasion il est comme neuf et pour 40 (comptez 2 de plus participation au frais de port)

(n'hésitez pas à me lapider si je me suis trompé de section ou si je n'avais pas le droit de créer de topic.)
Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## sparo (5 Avril 2012)

- non tu peux monter le ssd derrière le SuperDrive, il y a un port sata dispo sur la cm de l'imac
- oui c du sata2 ben tu sera "limiter" à 280mo/s (le fw800 est 3 fois plus lent). Mais au final c'est surtout la performance en lecture/ecrture aléatoire qui fait l'interet du ssd au quotidien


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (5 Avril 2012)

il y a la place derrière le superdrive? et faut 'il un support particulier? J'avais prévu du double face ça marche?
Et puis oui tu as raison pour le côté SATA II même avec les débits que tu m'annonce je serrai bien au dessus de ce que j'ai actuellement en firewire 800 ( je ne dépasse pas 70Mo et L/E...) par contre ce que j'adore c'est le temps d'accès quasi inexistant....

j'ai trouvé quelques tuto pour l'installation, en as tu pour la manip' dont tu me parle? enfin la partie le mettre derrière le superdrive, l'ouverture de la machine et le démontage de la bête jusqu'au superdrive c'est basique.

Merci de ta réponse par contre


----------



## itOtO (6 Avril 2012)

Pour les guides d'installation, une seule adresse: ifixit.com 

Pour ton imac ca devrait etre celui la:
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-iMac-Intel-21-5-Inch-EMC-2428-Dual-Hard-Drive-Kit/6434/1


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (6 Avril 2012)

je me lance aujourd'hui j'avais déjà commandé leur Kit d'intervention.
Je sais que je peut garder mon superdrive quand même du coup  je n'avais jamais croisé ce tuto merci à toi ^^

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je mettrai mon avis sur la manipulation ...


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (6 Avril 2012)

Bon je reviens sur cette installation. J'ai mis en suivant le tuto iFixit 2h... Après il faut quand même un peu de débrouille ... 

Donc j'ai réussi à mettre le SSD sous le SuperDrive ça passe juste juste pas 1mm de trop.
J'obtiens avec un OCZ 120Go SATA III une vitesse de Ecriture 417mo/s Lecture 391mo/S
contre 128 et 112mo/S pour le disque dur d'origine.... pour un fichier de 128Mo.

Si certains veulent des infos sur la manip qu'ils n'hésitent pas à me MP je ne suis pas un pro mais je viens de réussir l'installation sans soucis.

C'est incroyable, le Mac est plus dopé que Nadal maintenant  

Je vend pour ceux que ça intéresse mon ancien boitier ICYBOX (liens dans poste précédent) et les outils nécessaire au démontage du mac (Kit de iFIXIT ) sans les câbles nécessaire par contre juste les outils...

Voilà merci de vos conseils


----------



## Perc3val (12 Avril 2012)

Salut, 

je vais me lancer dans la même instatlation que toi sur mon 27" (aussi avec le kit iFixit).

L'instalation "mécanique" ne me fait pas peur en revanche, j'avoue ne pas savoir comment procèder pour déplacer tou ce qui est système et application du disque dur au SSD.

Comme as-tu procèdé ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (12 Avril 2012)

Alors pour te répondre j'avais deja OS lion sur le SSD que j'avais en firewire et que j'avais mis via Carbon Copy Cloner qui est pratique car il est possible de ne pas copier sur le SSD certains dossier type multimédia et le SSd est bootable très facilement.

Donc une fois le SSD prêt j'ai fait la manip, redemaré le mac et j'ai fait les test pour savoir si il était correctement branché. J'ai ensuite fait le SSD le disque par défaut au démarrage du Mac via les réglages "démarrage".

Après si tu as un Cd ou une clé USB de Lion je te conseil (enfin c'est ce qu'il se dit, moi c'est parfait comme ça) de faire une "clean instal" c'est a dire de reprendre tout depuis le début... Parait qu'on y gagne.... enfin vu la différence entre le HD et le SSD le gain est minime de ce côté là.

Je te conseil ce logiciel
(AJA SYSTEME TEST) pour voir ce que vaut ton SSD face a ton HD ^^

bref je suis pas très structuré dans ma réponse mais ce qu'il faut en retenir c'est la facilité déconcertante avec laquelle la manipulation est simple 

J'utilise mon SSD de 120go pour OS LION et pour toutes mes applications. La partie VM WARE est sur le HD puisque besoin d'une partition importante et c'est bête de sacrifier de la place comme ça sur le SSD.   Mon HD me sert et disque de stockage et je fait la navette entre le SSD et le HD après les téléchargement... je suppose qu'il doit exister mais j'ai pas fouillé la possibilité de déplacer  certains dossier complet pour les téléchargement arrivent directement sur le HD ...

D'autres questions n'hésite pas, et prend ton temps surtout pour la partie matérielle qui demande patience et rigueur.

Cdt

edit: Surtout pour la partie installation du SSD utilise le tuto de iFixit pas de mauvaise surprise et tuto de qualité pas besoin de parler anglais.

Si tu peut me/nous faire un petit retour... ce serai sympa


----------



## Perc3val (13 Avril 2012)

Merci pour toute ces infos... Malheureusement l'installation (matériel) a du mal ce passer car j'ai mon ventilateur (cpu apparement) qui tourne à fond en permanence... J'ai pourtant suivi à la lettre le tuto d'ifixit et rédemonter une fois pour contrôler les câble et rien n'est débranché !


----------



## sparo (13 Avril 2012)

on est bien d'accord tu as laisser le HDD d'origine au même endroit ??
Tu as conservé ton superdrive ???
Fait attention aux sondes de températures certaines ont des câbles suffisamment long pour être inversé, les 2 du bas à droite de la CM

Pour la clean install de Lion lorsque tu rajoutes un SSD ...nul besoin de CD ou de logiciel suffit de faire cmd-R au démarrage du mac de booter sur la partition recovery (cmd-R) et d'installer Lion sur le SSD .... 

Pour la répartition des données entre les 2 HDD il y a 3 méthodes :
- Système + Appli sur SSD et dossier utilisateurs sur le HDD (Préconisé par Appel)
- Tous sur le SSD et demander à certains logiciels (itunes, iphoto, téléchargements safari) de stocker leurs données sur le HDD
- Et pour moi la meilleur tous mettre sur le SSD mais utiliser des liens symbolique pour que certains dossiers du SSD soit en fait sur le HDD (la manip est très simple)


----------



## itOtO (13 Avril 2012)

A priori tu as du mal faire quelque chose au niveau d'une des sondes de température, soit l'abimer, soit mal la re-branchée, soit l'inversée avec une autre...


----------



## Perc3val (13 Avril 2012)

Merci j'essayerai tout ça en rentrant... J'ai peut être inversé deux câbles comme tu dis. Mais d'apres se que je peut voir la sonde cpu est à 29deg. et son ventilo à 4500 rpm!


----------



## itOtO (13 Avril 2012)

Il n'y a aucun point chaud sur tes relevés de température?


----------



## Perc3val (13 Avril 2012)

Non le plus chaud c'est le processeur autour des 30°.

j'ai déjà fait un reste smc et un de la pram mais celà ne change rien.

si je le passe en veille prolongée, tout revient à la normale et une dizaines de secondes après la sortie de veille ça reprend...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------




sparo a dit:


> on est bien d'accord tu as laisser le HDD d'origine au même endroit ??
> Tu as conservé ton superdrive ???
> Fait attention aux sondes de températures certaines ont des câbles suffisamment long pour être inversé, les 2 du bas à droite de la CM


 
oui j'ai bien gardé le super drive et le disque dur d'origine.


----------



## itOtO (13 Avril 2012)

Y'a plus qu'à re-démonter pour voir....


----------



## Perc3val (13 Avril 2012)

En effet...

De plus j'ai pu prendre contact avec quelqu'un qui avait les mêmes symptômes avec pour cause ........................ 
L'inversion du connecteur micro avec celui d'une sonde !!!

Donc je vais controler ça en rentrant.


----------



## itOtO (13 Avril 2012)

Au moins c'est bon signe, c'est chiant de tout re-démonter, mais il vaut mieux avoir inversé deux câbles que d'avoir abimer un truc


----------



## Perc3val (13 Avril 2012)

C'est sur ! j'espère que c'est ça.


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (13 Avril 2012)

Moi qui était sur que tu allais faire ça bien !

Je blague, bon courage pour trouver...  moi c'est mon superdrive que j'ai du revoir il ne lisais plus rien après l'avoir remis ^^ 

Sinon le SSD va bien tu as fait l'installation?


----------



## itOtO (14 Avril 2012)

Dans mon vieil iBook G4, j'avais du aller mettre une cale en papier pour corriger un défaut de connexion de la carte airport, et j'ai malencontreusement casser le connecteur du bouton d'alimentation... Un peu plus emmerdant 

Depuis maintenant 5 ans il marche toujours avec des petits bouts de scotch qui viennent haubaner le connecteur pour le maintenir en place  (bon j'évite aussi de trop le secouer...)


----------



## Perc3val (15 Avril 2012)

Pour finir après 4 redemontage et test, j'ai retiré le ssd et tout renvoyer sous garantie...

on verra ce qu'il vont me dire...


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (15 Avril 2012)

Tiens nous au courant, les retours expériences sont toujours biens 

Pour la garantie j'espère que tu n'aura pas de soucis, si tu as démonté et remonté proprement ça va, sinon un technicien un peu zélé et tu n'aura rien ....


----------



## Perc3val (19 Avril 2012)

Alors retour de réparation aujourd'hui.

bilan => catre mère neuve

Ce soir je ressort mon kit antistatiques et mes tourne-vis !


----------



## Perc3val (20 Avril 2012)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre !

Installation neuve sur le SSD puis migration des applications via "assistant migration" et en fin déplacement du dossier "User" vers celui du HDD puis suppresion de tout sauf "user" sur le HDD.


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (20 Avril 2012)

Cool une histoire qui fini bien 
Ça ne venais pas de toi alors... Merci du retour et profite bien de ta nouvelle bête ..


----------



## Perc3val (21 Avril 2012)

J'en profite déjà... Moins de dix secondes pour être dans sa sessions !


----------

